# intro books videos etc



## mamu (Mar 16, 2013)

My husband and I are matched with a little boy and girl, aged almost 2 and 3. Introductions start in February, so we are in the middle of preparing introduction material. We bought 2 tomy talking albums ages ago, so we are going to use those. They only hold 8 photos each though and we are supposed to include house, rooms, park etc. Should we do a scrap book, too? We'll also read a story and film it rather than walk round the house with a camera as I thought it might be too confusing? Should we show the pictures in the film or give them the book or both? What soft toys did you get them (the one you take to bed for a while so they smell of new mummy and daddy)? We heard that we shouldn't overly decorate their rooms, but at the moment they look somewhat bare for the photos? So many questions... Oh, I don't know. I really want to get everything right! What worked well for you?


----------



## mrszetti (Dec 15, 2014)

I am not at that stage yet mamu, but just wanted to say congratulations.  When our time comes we r going to do a video of the house, garden bedroom and introduce ourselves. And do a photo album also.  For a soft toy u should have a look at the jellycat range there have been a few recommendations on here xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Mamu

Snap - we now have two siblings under 3!! Congratulations!! 
We used one tomy album between them. Had soft teddies featuring in the tomy album that we gave to FC so the LOs can see the teddies in our house. We did sleep with teddies for a night before giving them to FC. 
We also emailed photos over that SWs printed and laminated. 
Didn't do a video as FC had no means of playing one that we would be able to produce. 

We just had tomy album full of photos of me and DH around our house and garden. The bears featured in each photo. Couldnt show their bedrooms as weren't ready but showed their beds with teddies in. 

Best wishes GG xxx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Mamu
Congrats! Our little girl is a lot younger so we didn't do DVD but we did talking album and positioned her soft you in all the pics we took. We showed: mummy, daddy, room, cat, front of house, back of house, mummy and daddy together with toys and soft toy sitting in new high chair! 
We also gave FC A4 laminated photos of us together with soft toy. 
I couldn't make up my mind about soft you for ages! First got an owl that had lots of textures and rings on it - decided against it. Then got a Lamaze doll also with crinkly material and ribbons and little rattle on - decided against that! Finally settled with a Jellycat animal. She does like it but it hasn't turned into her favourite after all that! 
Good luck with your intros xxx


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi hun

Congratulations!! We've been matched to 2 blues aged 1 and 2 so doing same as you!

We've just bought a couple of pillow pets as thought they could be good to cuddle, although they do seem rather large!! Lol


Thinking of getting recordable photo album from Amazon. 1 each. Don't know about DVD. Will have a little think. 

Good luck with your little ones and keep us posted on what you do and how it all goes xxx


----------



## mamu (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your replies!! I like the laminated photos idea. There's just so much to think about and the house is not ready yet. I keep thinking things like: what if they already have the soft toy (they have quite a lot), what if they don't like it. I know it's just to get used to our smell, but it would be lovely if they kept it as a special toy even when they grow older. The whole "I want it to be perfect"-thing is making it difficult. Maybe I should just stop being stressed about it.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

It's worth remembering, Mamu, that it matters to you now because you don't have them in your life.  When they're yours, it matters much less.  

We gave our Bug his Mr Kitty when we met him, and he kept him close for a while.  Then, nearly two years later, he found a bunny-and-blankie comforter that had come with him from FC, but which he'd never shown an interest in, tucked away in a cupboard.  Out came bunny, Mr Kitty was relegated to bedside cabinet, and Bunny became the bedtime toy of choice.  He still knows Mr Kitty is important, he just wants to snuggle someone else at the moment.

And when he sneaks into my bed in the morning, all crazy bed hair, sleepy-voiced and cosy-warm, it doesn't matter a jot to me that he's coming with Bunny, blankie and, currently, Olaf!  

Deep breaths.    The run up to intros is stressful, but it's worth it a million times over.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Again our little one was very young - only 6 months at intros but we bought the jellycat giraffe who has become "Geoffrey"! We did the new Lamaze photo album but it only has 4 photos but he's so young it was more about the voice than anything. We did my pic, daddy pic, his new doggy and Geoffrey! Daddy did a silly voice introducing Geoffrey which still prompts much hilarity anytime he says it and geoffrey has become a bit of a favourite, although mainly to be used for boxing the other animals on his cot mobile!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Lorettas favourite bedtime cuddly has turned out to be a bear which was a present from our elderly neighbour who has now moved anyway! We don't mind at all , although at first we thought,  out of all the cuddlies why has she chosen that one! It's just cute she's got attached to one. Transition toy is in cot but doesn't really get a look in at the mo! 😊 xxx


----------

